# Wago 881 mit 750-495, Karte in Konfiguration nicht vorhanden



## Reckers (4 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich versuche gerade eine Änderung bei einem älteren Projekt (2017) durchzuführen.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mal Codesys neu installiert.
Nun habe ich das Problem, das beim Öffnen des Projektes die Fehlermeldung
"Fehler beim Laden der Steuerungskonfiguration! Die Beschreibungsdatei für das Modul
'Module.Type_58_1_Channels' wurde nicht gefunden."
Außerdem wurde die Bibliothek PowerMeasurement_495_02.lib nicht gefunden."

Nach dem erneuten Einbinden der Bibliothek ist dennoch meine ganze Steuerungskonfig weg. 
Wenn ich nun die Karten wieder in der Steuerungskonfig hinzufügen will, fehlt mir die Karte 750-495, 750-493 ist aber vorhanden. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum und wie ich diese wieder zurückbekomme?
Benutze Codesys Version 2.3.9.55, Sep. 19, 2017

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## KLM (4 Februar 2019)

Moin, klingt als hättest du in Deinem Projekt ein Problem mit der Steuerungskonfiguration. Wenn du unter Ressourcen auf die Steuerungkonfig. wechselst wird im Menü Extras der Punkt Standardkonfig. wählbar. Damit setzt Du diese auf Ursprung zurück. Hast hoffentlich noch eine funktionsfähige Kopie des alten Projektes, von wo aus Du die Konfig. exportieren kannst, da Du sonst die Hardware-Variablen neu eingeben musst. Wenn das nicht hilft versuch mal, ob Du in einem neuen Projekt die Konfig anlegen kannst. Wenn das geht, kannst mit Export/Import die Einzelteile des Projekts in das neue ziehen. Dann hat Deine Projektdatenbank ein Problem. Wenn auch das nicht geht, ist was bei der Installation von CS schiefgegangen.


----------



## Reckers (5 Februar 2019)

Hallo KLM, 

danke für deine Antwort. 
Die Problematik tritt nur bei diesem Projekt sowie bei den Sicherungskopien von diesem Projekt auf. 
Die Standard Konfiguration habe ich schon wieder hergestellt. Wenn ich nun die Karten wieder einfügen will, finde ich alle Karten bis auf die 750-495. Das ist ja das komische. 
Ich gehe auch davon aus, das die Projektdatenbank defekt ist. Kann man diese wieder herstellen?

Gruß


----------



## KLM (5 Februar 2019)

Kannst Du denn die Klemme in einem neuen Projekt anlegen? Wenn ja, ist das Projekt beschädigt und Du kannst über Import/Export die Einzelteile retten. Geht es auch in einem neuen Projekt nicht, hat Deine CS2.3 Installation einen Defekt.


----------



## Reckers (8 Februar 2019)

Hallo, 
Problem gelöst!
Habe die Software neu installiert, jetzt ist alles wieder cool.
Danke für Deine Hilfe!

Gruß


----------

